# Chane Music and Cinema Becomes hORNS Exclusive North American Distributor



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Chane Music and Cinema has consistently delivered quality to the Audio Visual world, headlined by the company’s enthusiast-friendly A-Series of speakers. The A-Series' (comprised of the A1.4, A2.4, A3RX-C, and A5RX-C) popularity is undisputed and the company has continually refined and tweaked its well-reviewed creations, taking them to extraordinarily high levels of performance. Chane is also a distributor for several other exciting brands of speakers and equipment, including Calyx Audio, Axiim, Dana, HiVi Acoustics, CoCo, and Erzetich Audio. Several days ago, the company proudly announced a new audio relationship with Auto-Tech, the Poland-based manufacturer of hORNS loudspeakers. This relationship makes Chane Music and Cinema the exclusive North American distributor of hORNS.

Chane is presently offering five hORNS loudspeaker systems, all of which feature innovative horn technology. Enthusiasts will find three different FP-series models, each of which utilize Auto-Tech’s exclusive SEOS rounded-rectangular horns, cast in an inert non-resonant synthetic concrete to ensure consistent, resonance-free, performance. They'll also find two other exotic speaker models. The unique molded “Mummy” features a round waveguide that provides the benefits of a horn in a compact profile. And the state-of-the-art Universum provides a combination of horn-loading and active bass unlike any other system in the world.










_A front and backside look at the hORNS FP15 model_​


Here’s a brief look at the various hORNS speaker models currently offered by Chane:



The FP6 is a stand-mounted two-way monitor that features a 1-inch compression driver coupled to Auto-Tech’s cast synthetic concrete SEOS horn. Bass in this model is handled by a port-loaded high-performance 5-½-in midwoofer. This particular speaker’s entire front baffle is cast from the same non-resonant material as the horn. 


The FP1 is a mid-sized stand-mounted monitor. It pairs a horn-loaded 1-in compression driver with a port-loaded 10-in mid-woofer for a system sensitivity of 96 dB. The FP 10 also features a cast non-resonant front baffle.


The FP15 is a classic two-way monitor that pairs a 1-in compression driver on a large-format SEOS horn with a 15-in woofer. Both drivers are mounted on a cast non-resonant front baffle. Similar to the FP10, the FP15 is extremely easy to drive (96 dB), and Chane says it offers effortless and realistic dynamics. 


The “Mummy” will send October chills down your spine with an amazingly unique visual aesthetic; it’s a truly unique looking speaker. Its molded clamshell case minimizes resonances and internal reflections while properly loading a 12-in woofer. A 1-in compression driver is mounted to a large waveguide which matches the woofer’s size.


Finally, there’s the tantalizing “Universum” (pictured at the beginning of the article), which represents the ultimate expression of Auto-Tech technology. Universum utilizes a 3-way system comprised of Le Cleac’h hybrid horns on the midrange and treble compression drivers, and an active equalized acoustic-suspension enclosure for lower frequencies.


Chane Music and Cinema offers hORNS speakers in a wide range of standard finishes; special finishes (including RAL colors and automotive finishes) are available at extra cost. 

Further details, images, and purchasing information can be found on Chane Music and Cinema’s *website*. 


_Image Credits: Auto-Tech, Chane Music and Cinema_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice write up Todd. Jon truly has a knack for designing speakers. I can't wait for his L7 to hit the market! It should satisfy all the needs that us meager mortals could ask for!

I think Wayne is following their progress with the intent of reviewing a pair. Jon likes to keep things on the low down till he is satisfied with their performance. Hoping within the next year if I had to guess. Sooner would be great, but why rush. Take your time & get it right. I think this is how Jon approaches it as well. He enjoys his work and he has hinted that this will be a statement piece, something he has always wanted to do. Boy would I like to hear them in a treated room with my favorite music.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon is certainly one of the good guys of the industry and his products speak volumes. Glad to see he's locked down another relationship to further improve Chane's offerings. 

I'm sure we'll find out more about the L7 soon!


----------

